# Suche Gilde für Leute die RL haben^^



## greenandmean (6. August 2007)

Hallo an Alle^^

Mein Prob. ist, daß ich ein rl habe und erst ab 21:00 Uhr gesichert spielen kann. Da auch ich endlich mal Kara etc. besichtigen möchte, suche ich Gleichgesinnte, die entweder eine Gilde haben oder mit mir eine gründen wollen. Sinn ist, im Zeitraum von ca. 21:00 Uhr bis ca. 01:00 Uhr pvp oder raids zu betreiben ohne das große Brimborum was viele Gilden um die raids machen.

Server: Taerear
Fraktion: Horde
Char alternativ: Holy-Paladin (70) - Tankskillung möglich oder / und Ele-Schami (Umskillung möglich)

Spielzeiten: ab 20:30 Uhr - 21:00 Uhr Beginn. Ende je nach Laune, jedoch nicht bis morgens früh. Gerne auch (fast) täglich.

TS2 ist vorhanden.

Alles weitere gerne per Ingame-msg an: Holyfire oder Greenandmean oder hier per pm bzw. Beitragsantwort.

CU @all


----------



## Lorille (6. August 2007)

greenandmean schrieb:


> Mein Prob. ist, daß ich ein rl habe und erst ab 21:00 Uhr gesichert spielen kann.



Ich habe kein RL, weil ich schon ab 1800 spielen kann. Boohoo.


----------



## Spac (6. August 2007)

das überrascht mich ganz stark, ehrlich


----------



## Arundil (8. August 2007)

greenandmean schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle^^
> 
> Mein Prob. ist, daß ich ein rl habe und erst ab 21:00 Uhr gesichert spielen kann. Da auch ich endlich mal Kara etc. besichtigen möchte, suche ich Gleichgesinnte, die entweder eine Gilde haben oder mit mir eine gründen wollen. Sinn ist, im Zeitraum von ca. 21:00 Uhr bis ca. 01:00 Uhr pvp oder raids zu betreiben ohne das große Brimborum was viele Gilden um die raids machen.
> 
> ...





da du ersten die andere Fraktion gewählt und einen server wo wir nicht vertreten sind, kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhlfen


----------



## ApoY2k (8. August 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich habe kein RL, weil ich schon ab 1800 spielen kann. Boohoo.



Ich auch nicht, weil ich um 13:00 Schule aus habe und ab da spielen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xanthia999 (13. August 2007)

Wieso müssen einige immer solche unnötigen und überflüssigen Kommentare abgeben? oO


----------



## ApoY2k (13. August 2007)

Du meinst z.B. so einen unbötigen und überflüssigen Kommentar wie deinen eben?


----------



## scanny (13. August 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Du meinst z.B. so einen unbötigen und überflüssigen Kommentar wie deinen eben?



Naja deiner war wohl ziemlich überflüssig und wenn er sagt er hat RL und spielt ab 21 Uhr dann ist das halt so dann braucht das Forum nicht so leute wie DICH die dann schreiben ich habe um 13 uhr schule aus und spiele ab dann und habe kein RL. 

Sowas braucht man hier nicht und auserdemw enn du ab 13 Uhr Schule aus hast und dann immer zockst hast du wirklich kein RL und dein Post gehört schonmal garnicht hier her!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## ApoY2k (13. August 2007)

Und ich bin stolz darauf... lol

Wie sich manche Leute pikieren o,O Lernt Sarkasmus, is ne geile Erfindung^^


----------

